# New MTH DCS release!



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

DCS users go to the protosound 2 website and download it for free. Just click the add to cart, fill out the form, and then download it, Joe


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Joe, Thanks for the heads up...


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Joe, I just posted that after Chuck told me about it. Didn't know you posted it here. It works GREAT! Now, if it was just 70 degrees outside... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


Raymond


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Come on Ray, you can get out there!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy what panty waist folks got to have 70 degree weather.







Later RJD


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

Check me out, I'm in the *INDOOR* post section. Can't seem to bring this stuff out to the dirt, but now I'm playing and you're...... Ah, forget it. Ray built his own train snow blower!! I gotta get one of those, Joe


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Brrr ass cold out around here tonight going down to 5 below zero and that's fahrenheit!!
But my DCS 4.10 works very nice on my indoor warm & cozy layout..


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Did anyone have any problems with installing the new version of the DCS 2.0 loader software. I've downloaded as it looks like a nicer interface then the previouse version but all I get is a microsoft error when I try to run it. Has anyone downloaded the new dcs release to the TIU and remote via the old loader software(v1.83)? Does that work with the new version of 4.10 DCS release?

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

For over 7 years, I rode a moped to and from work every day of the year, rain, shine, heat, sleet, snow, howling wind, you name it, I rode in it. Leaving work in the evenings I would laugh at the folk cowering in the lobby not wanting to make a mad dash for their cars while it was raining... I would hop on my moped and ride off into the weather. 

I have run my live steamer at 32-deg (F) and it worked kind'a okay, and I handled it, too. 

Then I tried it at 0-deg (F) and the loco would not go more than 5 ft before I had to put the auxiliary blower in the stack and work up a head of steam again. Made it all of 15 ft (backed 5-ft off the steam-up track to the main line, went 5-ft forward on the main, backed up 5-ft), blew out the wicks, clasped my hands around that heavenly warm boiler, stuffed it under my coat and made a mad dash for the house. 

I am now a bonafide "fair weather railroader"... temps beyond the 20-deg window from 58 to 78 leaves me inside watching TV... but I do enjoy playing in the rain (RAIN that is, NOT "STORM"... just rain... light rain... and warm... but not hot... ... ... )... I "railroad" for FUN, not misery.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim, You have to use the DCS Loader 2.0 to install DCS 4.10...









What operating system is on your computer?? I ask this because my old Dell pc running Windows ME was missing a .NET Framework file and without it I couldn't load the DCS Loader 2.0.
Hope this helps, maybe??


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tim, let us know Chuck's suggestion and question and if the suggestion works and we can go from there. I know I can run under XP professional without any issues. 


Raymond


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Just as a precaution, understand that there are numerous versions of MS/.NET Framework available and as with most software things a program written using say .NET v2.0 may not work if you've got MS/.NET v1.1 installed. Additionally, the frameworks are large so make sure you've got enough room both hard disk and RAM. The following Microsoft link will provide a place where you can download the one required.

.NET Framework Redistributable Package[/b]

To determine if the MS/.NET Framework is installed and which version it is here's a link.

How to Determine if .NET is Installed[/b]


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Ray and Chuck,

Thanks for the assistance on this one. I am running windows XP professional and downloaded .net version 3.5. What version of .net are you running and what file was missing? Is there anything special about downloading from mth? I tried running from their site and also downloading the zipped file and they both responsed the same.

Tim


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll have to check to see what's loaded. The .NET may not be the issue in this case then since you have the most recent version installed. 

What error are you getting and when does it occur exactly, right after clicking the icon? When you click the load to TIU icon? other? Does it start to run (load to like the TIU) then error out? What are you trying to load first, the TIU or remote software? Start with the TIU load first.

There shouldn't be anything special you have to do with the download from MTH. 


Raymond


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Ray,

It's faulting out on the new 2.0 loader program when I click on the Icon, I am not even getting to the TIU or remote software download. I'll have to check a few other items with the install

Tim


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Tim, 

What exactly does the error say? 


Raymond


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, thanks for the .NET links but when installing the new MTH Consumer Loader V.2 if the .NET files are missing the MTH software will link you to what it needs to install itself...well kinda..


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like he has it installed but it can't find what port the TIU is on maybe unless you modern folks are using a USB connection??


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Does this error occur when you click the desktop icon to start the program or when you click the icon to load to TIU? Do need to know exactly what the error is and says.


----------



## tmmhead (Feb 22, 2008)

Ray, 

Here's what I get with the error message:

*MTH DCS Consumer Loader V2.0 has encounted a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the incovience.* 
Then it goes on to ask if I want to report it to Microsoft.

Does the TIU need to be connected to start the application or just when you start the download to the TIU? The older version would launch the application and once you connected it up then you could download.

Tim


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Chucks_Trains on 12/21/2008 4:41 PM
Steve, thanks for the .NET links but when installing the new MTH Consumer Loader V.2 if the .NET files are missing the MTH software will link you to what it needs to install itself...well kinda..

Chuck

In checking the MTH ProtoSound site, I see that the new loader download file (27MB) is a self-extracting ZIP type file and contains both the new loader program and the required .Net Framework file. So as you said you really don't need to go looking for it. Additionally, it states that the OCX (ActiveX component) problem is no longer a problem, since the new software no longer uses that library.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, But wouldn't you know it the version of .NET that was included with the DCS download wasn't compatible with my operating system but it did link me to the Microsoft .NET Framework download site to find a older version thank goodness..


----------



## Enginear (Jul 29, 2008)

One other thing for people considering a system choice. The MTH DCS system has built in recording sessions each for 90 minutes or 500 button presses on the remote. It makes this sytem very economical. You can hit playback and the trains will run and the switches will throw (with the AIU controller). It's like having a computer interfaced with a DCC system! A lot more features for the money, Joe


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tmmhead on 12/21/2008 7:40 PM
Ray, 

Here's what I get with the error message:

*MTH DCS Consumer Loader V2.0 has encounted a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the incovience.* 
Then it goes on to ask if I want to report it to Microsoft.

Does the TIU need to be connected to start the application or just when you start the download to the TIU? The older version would launch the application and once you connected it up then you could download.

Tim




Sorry for the delay in replying... Do you have any other computers you can install this to to see if you can get past the point where this errors out?

The following probably won't make any difference but they might be worth a shot... Try closing any and all unecessary applications such as 3rd party firewall/antivirus applications, CD burner applications that sit in the background such as some Roxio programs, etc. And try again. 

If that doesn't work, uninstall the loader 2.0 program. reboot. when the system restarts, close out of any and all unecessary applications such as 3rd party firewall/antivirus applications then reinstall the loader and try again.

If that doesn't work then if this was my computer I would probably start uninstalling certain 3rd party applications such as firewall/antivirus programs one at a time and see if it would run and maybe reinstall the loader 2.0 each time to see if it would fix it. 

If that doesn't work the only thing that is coming to mind at this point would be to setup another OS either on the same harddisk (another partition) or another harddisk and retry. If everything prior to this failed my guess is you have some application installed that is conflicting with the loader program. I have for instance seen Nortons Internet security (NIS) cause system instability and interfere with certain programs causing them to error out. I've even seen where you reinstall the OS and all apps, it cause a problem with an installed app, I completely reinstall the whole OS again change the order in which I installed the applications (i.e. when norton was installed) and it would work. This is why I eventually stopped using NIS because of the OS nightmares it was causing. Anyways I know that for the average user this last bit of OS installs or reinstalls is either not a fun option or not one you want to take at all. I suppose you could have some sort of hardware problem such a bad memory board or something but I would doubt it, you would have likely been seeing other signs of system instability before this. Bottom line, I really think you have some sort of installed application impacting the loader 2.0

To take this back to it's most basic, are you just wanting to install DCS V4.10 on the remote and TIU? If so, I'd be glad to do the upgrade for you for free if you like if you would pay the shipping. I could have them turned around in a day.

Not sure that any of this helps but it's the only thing I can suggest at this point. I'll see if anything more else comes to mind...


Raymond


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Enginear on 12/24/2008 12:54 PM
One other thing for people considering a system choice. The MTH DCS system has built in recording sessions each for 90 minutes or 500 button presses on the remote. It makes this sytem very economical. You can hit playback and the trains will run and the switches will throw (with the AIU controller). It's like having a computer interfaced with a DCC system! A lot more features for the money, Joe 


Joe, this is just another reason why this system is steps ahead of most of the others....
Nick


----------

